# Noisy Router



## MRJ (Dec 31, 2012)

Anyone have any suggestions on a quiet or less noisy router. The Bosch router I have for my Shark CNC is extremely loud when turned on. It is loud before it even starts cutting. I have to leave the room because it is so loud. Would appreciate any and all suggestions. Thanks.

JK


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Routers tend to get loud when the bearings go bad. The brushes could also be going bad. The life of a router in a cnc application is far shorter than for bench top use because it is running so much more. Sounds to me like it's time to replace the router and plan on trying to rebuild the loud one so you have a spare for future needs.

Charley


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

You didn't say if you wear earphones or not. Should always wear hearing protection when using a router.


----------



## MRJ (Dec 31, 2012)

Router is brand new. Therefore, I don't think I would have to worry about bad bearings.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

I had a Dewalt 618 and had to go outside or put the headphones on. Now I'm running a 2.2kw water cooled spindle and I can sit in the shop and talk on the phone while it's working away. Worth every penny!! But if you don't want to go that route then I've seen people build some really nice enclosures. Good luck and take care of your ears!!!!!! 🙂


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Ceramic bearings would probably be quieter and would last longer too.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Are you running the router at the top speed setting or are you running at a lower setting to optimize feed rates and spindle speeds? The CNC Sharks have limited feed rates so you are probably running the router too fast. Running your router at a speed too high for your feed rates will cause the bit to get hot and dull quicker. Using the proper feed and speed for the bit allows the bit to cut chips that carry away the heat so the bit stays cooler. Running the spindle too fast produces dust and will spin the bit against the wood (rubbing) that produces a lot of heat. Running the router at the slower speed will also help to protect the router bearings from heat and prolong the life of your router. You don't say what model you are using, I'm guessing it is a Bosch 1617evs.

That is what I am using on my Shark HD1 and I am running mine on setting 3 which is around 16500. It runs a lot quieter at this lower speed and also makes it easy to get proper feeds and speeds for your bits. It is still noisier than a spindle would be.

Here is a speed chart for the setting on the Bosch 1617evs


----------



## fredgassit (Oct 21, 2018)

Pro4824:

Could you possibly provide a link as to where you bought your 2.2kw water-cooled spindle and what it cost?

Thank you.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Look at air cooled too!!!

You can get one from CNCRP that's made for your machine. Automation Technologies (?) out of the Chicago area is probably your best best otherwise.

FYI -- I have an air cooled spindle and VFD with about 10 minutes use on it. Will sell it cheaper than you can buy one. PM me if interested.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

fredgassit said:


> Pro4824:
> 
> Could you possibly provide a link as to where you bought your 2.2kw water-cooled spindle and what it cost?
> 
> Thank you.


https://www.ebay.com/p/2-2kw-Er20-Water-cooled-Spindle-Motor-and-Matched-Inverter-Drive/1170616101
Mine was $315 from Ebay. About another $50 for water pump, hoses, flow indicator.
Amazing customer service, they sent an extra spindle when I complained about a noise. 

CNCROUTERPARTS has a nice air cooled 2.2kw for $1,695. Great customer service too.


----------



## fredgassit (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks Pro4824.

HonestJohn: I'm in Australia so I'll have to pass on your spindle offer.


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

MRJ said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on a quiet or less noisy router. The Bosch router I have for my Shark CNC is extremely loud when turned on. It is loud before it even starts cutting. I have to leave the room because it is so loud. Would appreciate any and all suggestions. Thanks.
> 
> JK


I know what you mean. The noise and dust was BAD! Build a 1" blue foam ice cooler box that sits over the top of the Shark HD510 and now NO DUST IN THE SHOP and I can hold a conversation while its carving oak. The cover weighs in pretty light. One hand you can pick it up. I use a prop stick to hold it up. That stick can be moved around the table to access the machine for jigs or cleaning. I would have kicked the CNC out of the shop with the dust broom shop vac collection system. It left way to much of a mess. I am watching these videos on youtube and wondering why they are not using a enclosure. The dust and noise is GONE when you use one. 

The portacable router does a good job of blowing the chips away from the cutter. A water cooled spindle...leaves it all covered up.

I was doing some tiling with a 8' long piece of plywood making some 1/4" box joints and thought... I will no longer do that as it's way to noisy and way to dusty. My tiles are cut into 24" long pieces and milled under the enclosure now. (I can still take the enclosure off and mill a long board if I had to) I put a few videos on youtube on the enclosure and some tips for the Shark and box creator gadget.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm another fan of enclosures. I use a Bosch router in my Shark, and while the sound is not eliminated, it is manageable. Plus, as Mark pointed out, the extra benefit from an enclosure is keeping all the sawdust corralled in one place. It's easy to vacuum out the enclosure when you're done carving. I also like the way the router blows the chips away from the cut so I can see what is going on at the cutter.


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

I liked your enclosure. I agree it's much better to clean and be in the garage working without that loud noise. My neighbors appreciate it as well.

When I get some tenure here I will post some links. 

Added quite a few mods to the CNC table this past week. Lots of things to add to it. I have learned so much from the online forums and youtube and poking around looking at pictures. Great ideas out there. 

Learning the Software has been my largest challenge. Yet I did upgrade to Vcarve Pro 3 weeks ago. Love those gadgets.

I did break a 1/8' endmill last week. Left in a self taping screw just under the waste board. I heard the noise and thought that wasn't good! 18 bucks gone!
my website at readyrangers.tzo.com has my wood shop update on it but for now my access doesn't allow me to post easy links. This view doesn't show the windows!


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Turn the speed down to it's lowest setting, which is usually more than enough for the speeds most hobbyists run at.
90% of the noise from a router is from the cooling fan, and slowing it down drastically reduces the noise.


----------



## gwilki (Nov 12, 2012)

PM sent HonestJohn


----------

